# Hoke's



## Sen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well. No buttons or gold powder. Not my first AP. nothing that terribly exciting.
I love old books and gold so I decided that picking up a first edition Hoke's was probably reasonable.
Have a look!


----------



## Claudie (Sep 4, 2014)

I kept seeing Gold on the shelf in the background but if you look hard, there is a book there. It looks like a very nice copy too, better get a cover on it!


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 4, 2014)

No mate. That's gold in the foreground.


----------

